# Solved: size of prints in Picasa



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

I am new to this.. I have put my photos in Picasa. I just tried to make a print 10 cms by 15.
When I click on crop to size the print comes out at the right size but when I select shrink to size it comes out at 10 cms to 11. I am totally flabbergasted. I absolutely don't want to crop it as it is a quilt and I then lose the borders. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It sounds like the picture you're trying to print has been cropped to show just the binding of the quilt without any surrounding background.
so, The picture Height/Width *ratio* is 10/11

You will not be able to change this H/W ratio to print it at a 10/15 (H/W) *ratio* without distorting it or cropping off part of the Quilt.
Is there any reason why you want a 10/15 picture ratio ?

Do you have the original Camera shot ?? ... It should have a W/H *ratio* of 4/3 .. or be 33% Wider than Tall.
I'll Email you my Email Address .. If you want, you can send me the original camera picture.
It will help if I can see what you're working with.

Besides, my wife is a quilter, and right now I'm being forced watch "Quilting with Nancy" on TV


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you. The reason is that I have a little album "portfolio" of my quilts and the prints have to be 4" by 6".
I wish we had quilting programmes on TV over here!!I would be grateful for your help tho' you should realise that I don't have too much understanding of the subject.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Picasa is more of a photo organizer .. Not sure how good of an editor/printer it is.

I use the freeware Irfanview for my basic editing and printing chores .... http://www.irfanview.com/
And do my own organizing.

To print on a 4x6 without having any over print ... The original Camera picture will have to be cropped.
Or .. you can print so the smallest side fits .. and crop with your scissors.

I know this can be done in Irfanview ... and I can help ... or you can wait on a Picasa wizard.

My wife served a years worth of duty in the quilt club here as the official photographer and historian ...
So, I had a few pictures to process ... but I cheated and used a better program.

I'd like to see what you're starting with, can you Email me an original Camera picture ??

I might be a little slow in responding .. Just bringing this freshly restored, new Hard Drive on line


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

How do I go about sending you an email is there a way of doing it through this site?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I sent you an Email via TSG with my Email Address ... you must have missed it.
You don't have your "Private Messaging" turned on in TSG's options.

You can click on my Noyb name above .. send me a Private message .. with your Email Address.
I'll Answer back.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

While waiting ... I just walked by the Quilt/Embroidery play room, And this is what I saw.
My Wife's in there somewhere ... I heard her say ... "I'm Cleaning Up"

Hope she finds her way out for dinner


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

a lady after my own heart!
Don't know how but somehow attached this twice and son't know how to get rid of one.This is the original uncropped photo


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

LOL .. 
Must be a standard Quilters pose &#8230; 
I&#8217;ve seen many pictures of hands, legs and feet while redoing my Wife&#8217;s Quilt club photos 
And it seems quilters never hold it straight 

Now .. I&#8217;m not sure were to head on this one &#8230; It won&#8217;t fit in a 4x6

I&#8217;ve straightened the quilt a little ... and cropped (sized) it to fit in a 4x6.
I had to add some canvas to the top and bottom to get a 4x6 size and still show all the quilt.

In this case .. Irfanview could straighten the quilt a little &#8230; 
Then I&#8217;d crop to show just the quilt width ..
Then print so the width is 4 inches.
There will be leftover white space at the Top n Bottom of the print to fill in the 6 inches.

Is this making any sense ??? .. Comments ???

As soon as my Wife digs her way out of her play room ... I'll show her this one


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The simple procedure might be to crop the photo to show just the quilt width .. Attachment 1
Then tell Irfanview to print it at a width of 4 inches.

Cropping the width will make the print as tall as possible ... but not 6 inches.

Ive set the print paper in this example to 4x6 to show the final print size  Attachment 2


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks again for all your trouble, I have finally understood that the proportions would be wrong in the 4 x 6 format so important to get the width and let the height take care of itself!
I see that you are based in Kokomo... I seem to remember a song in the "olden days" about Kokomo Indiana. I'm glad to hear there are quilters there!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Beach Boys sang about it being Paradise ... 
I wonder where they were really at 
.. or what they were drinking 

Can you do this in Picasa now ??

Ran outa walls to hang Quilts on .. My Wife says build more.
I went High Rise instead


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually I went back to the camera and then printed it in photoshop.
Thanks for the photos of the quilts.Great stand. did you build it?
As for the song, I'm sure it predates the beachboys.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You Got Photoshop ??? ... Which version ?? ... You should have said so.
Yes .. outa 5/4 x 6 treated lumber deck planking.
Couldn't find the Kokomo you referred to on the web.
Mary says the local Quilt club has about 120 some members.
She does the quilting for the Linus group .. and has won the last two years ... a new sewing machine.
With that luck .. I tell her to play the lottery.

The only luck I ever had .. was finding her.


----------

